# My cat keeps trying to sit on the radiator!



## smeeinnit (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, newbie to the forums 

My 9yo female heinz 57 keps trying to sit on the hot radiators, I am not sure if she is just trying to get attention as she seems to do it when hungry or if she is telling us its bedtime late at night (she wont settle till we do). I am worried that she will burn herself if she does this when we are not watching...any ideas to discourage her? I have been removing her immediately when I have caught her doing it with a strong "no" and then ignoring her. She does try once more then normally gives up, its just the ones I might not be catching that is the worry. Any help appreciated


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Put a wooden shelf on the top of the radiators with furnishings on them, my mum has that.. although louie doesn't sit on them ¬_¬


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont blame him its the warmest place to be lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum.Has your cat just started this behaviour,if not then I think she probably knows how long she can stay on the radiators without burning herself.My ragdoll kitten does this,but he doesnt stay there for long,jumping off before he hurts himself.If you are worried the best preventative measure will be as suggested by Cherpi to put a radiator shelf above.


----------



## smeeinnit (Dec 18, 2010)

Good idea about the plank on the radiator thanks! I'll keep it in mind if she does it more. It's been something she has done occasionally, I suspect its just to get my attention as I have not noticed she is in any discomfort or singed fur! She often does do naughty things when she wants something. Thanks peeps


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

How about getting this? Radiator Cat Bed: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## smeeinnit (Dec 18, 2010)

I might try the radiator bed if I can pick one up cheap, she has a habit of sleeping on something for a couple of weeks then refusing to sleep on it again!


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

My cat likes to go behing the sofa against the radiator - the space isn't that big so she has to be touching it or the pipes somewhere. She's been doing it for weeks now and no signs of any burns.


----------



## Woo Woo (Oct 16, 2010)

My Whiskers has always slept on radiators. We have bought her radiator beds and made homemade one's but she just loves the heat from the radiator. When she gets too hot she goes for a stretch out on the leather foot stool


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine always get soo close to the radiator i worry their gonna burn themself but they never seem to thankfully. Their just heat obsessed!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

smeeinnit said:


> I might try the radiator bed if I can pick one up cheap, she has a habit of sleeping on something for a couple of weeks then refusing to sleep on it again!


I managed to get one for £7.99 from Poundstretcher and my cat loves it :thumbup:!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Ditto the radiator beds! My three are always fighting for it, they don't like any other beds (they have another 2) but the radiator one is a hit.
Bellinda likes to lie on top of the radiator itself but only if there is a top or something over it, still don't know how she doesn't burn herself but she just seems to know when she's had enough and comes and lies on my legs.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 21, 2014)

My kitten hasn't been eating, we've had her at the vets and I'm forcing KRM down her as she won't eat a thing. I've just noticed that she keeps sitting ON the radiator instead of the radiator bed, it's a double so she sits in the space between and it was way too hot for doing that! I also noticed part of the radiator bed isn't covering so she put her leg down that bit and when I felt it it was hot (her leg). I'm wondering if this is why she's ill? I've taken the RBed off and turned down that radiator at the side controls because she's still trying to get up the curtains to it.


----------



## littlelilly (Jan 30, 2014)

My cat started to try and lay on the radiator so I put a rolled up blanket on the top and he sleeps on that, it doesn't seem to bother him that he can't curl up!

He isn't a lap cat so I wondered if he wants the comfort of the warmth of the radiator. It might be worth a try


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

All my cats have always stretched out on the radiators, except Raffles who is bigger and would roll off. Rosso looks very comical, the legs on one side go straight down the back, the legs on the other down the front. When he gets too hot he gets off and some evenings it's funny, he's on for ten minutes, then gets off and stretches out on the floor to cool off, then radiator again and so on.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

smeeinnit said:


> I might try the radiator bed if I can pick one up cheap, she has a habit of sleeping on something for a couple of weeks then refusing to sleep on it again!


Cats are too smart to refuse sleeping on what is very warm and cosy!


----------

